# PRIME Free Same-Day Shipping



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Info at Amazon

Highlights:

Available for prime members in about a dozen US metro areas . . . . there's a map on the site . . . . most areas you would expect, a few you might not, and at least one I did expect that's not listed: Chicago.

If same day delivery is available, the product will have an indicator.

Items must cost at least $35.

Order by noon, receive by 9 p.m. Order after that, receive the next day. . . . 7 days a week.


----------



## Marie Long (Jan 11, 2014)

Hopefully they will be expanding this soon.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

That is where they have warehouses.  I know there is one in Fort Worth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Marie Long said:


> Hopefully they will be expanding this soon.


I expect it has to do with time/distance considerations. Sadly, it's likely that extremely rural communities may never have this sort of service. But wouldn't likely from anyone else either.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DC is one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yup. 

I actually first saw it announced on the WTOP FB page.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

A little checking on http://www.amazon.com/b?ie=UTF8&node=8729023011 for the NYC "metropolitan area" seems to indicate it may just be on Manhattan itself (it said "no" for my zip just 5 miles west of there and for a zip in Brooklyn).


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

No Chicago?    I think a warehouse is being built in the Chicago area.  Just started charging sales tax in Illinois this year.  If and when, I hope it includes the suburbs.  I'm app. 17 miles directly west of downtown Chicago.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Sandpiper said:


> No Chicago?  I think a warehouse is being built in the Chicago area. Just started charging sales tax in Illinois this year. If and when, I hope it includes the suburbs. I'm app. 17 miles directly west of downtown Chicago.


I was bummed as well. I'm between Milwaukee and Chicago, and there is a new Amazon warehouse just 15 minutes from me...but we're not on the list?


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Not me either. Amazon is scheduled to build near me, but it will only carry large items like furniture. Bummer! I live in a small city in Ma.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Shouldn't the same benefits, e.g. Prime same-day shipping, be available to all Prime member -- not just certain members?  If not, then annual Prime member fee should be lower for some.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Shouldn't the same benefits, e.g. Prime same-day shipping, be available to all Prime member -- not just certain members? If not, then annual Prime member fee should be lower for some.


Or: you paid for prime knowing what the stated benefits are. Nobody's changed that; you're still getting what you agreed to. Some others just maybe got lucky because they happen to be in an area where new benefits are rolling out more quickly for very understandable logistical reasons.

Me: I only RARELY use the video streaming service and never use the music. But that doesn't mean that I should complain about the price I pay because they offer services I don't use.

I realize there's a slight difference in whether or not it's my choice to not use the services . . . . but it still doesn't bother me one way or the other. Fact is, I'll likely not much use the same day thing anyway. . . . I'd rather opt for the free no-rush shipping and get $1 back.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Wish same-day shipping was in my area now.  I ordered four items from Amazon yesterday at 2:00 p.m.  I am anxious for two of the items.  Paid the $5.99 for next day delivery.  It's the next day now.  Order still hasn't shipped.    Amazon distribution center can't be too far way?  I'm in 'burbs 17 miles straight west of downtown Chicago.


----------

